
How difficult to become a MVNO in Canada? - swimmercol
We had some conversation with biggest mobile carriers but they don&#x27;t see too willing to let us become a MVNO company. What do you know about that?. Have you tried before?.<p>Thanks !
======
rafiki6
In Canada we have this thing called the CRTC. It's kind of like the FTC but
much much worse. Basically, it's our communications commission but it's
heavily staffed by ex oligopoly employees. Canada is in a tough situation
where Rogers, Bell and Telus are the major 3 players and they effectively
collude on prices. They've reached a happy state where they are more or less
satisfied with their customer base or share of the pie in the respective
markets (Telus in the West, Bell in the East and Rogers everywhere). What this
has created is the highest ARPU in the world for mobile services. We also have
one of the most unfriendly regulatory environments for third parties and
foreign investors. There's only 3 provinces with a viable 4th telecom that's
competing and you'll notice subscription rates are much much lower there
(almost 50%). This being said, unless the crony run CRTC actually does
something to allow MVNO's to be legally mandated (i.e. force the big three to
sell their bandwidth) we'll never have the type of market the rest of the
world enjoys. I'm trying to figure out if there's a way I can create a pseudo-
mvno where it's basically a collective bargaining group that can actually
negotiate real discounted rates for consumers...it's tough.

~~~
swimmercol
We might join forces and work together, ping me at albertollamaso at gmail.com

